# The B.O.B. (pic)



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce a bodacious burger bonanza. I
bring you The Big Onion Burger, or as I've dubbed it, "The B.O.B.". This is
one man's answer to a monster burger craving on a lonely Sunday night
when the family is out of town.







Whoever first dreamed up the idea of putting onion rings on a burger is
certainly deserving of this country's highest culinary honor.

This is basically a double-decker version of my Western BBQ Burger with a
few twists. I replaced the cheddar with pepper jack, the grilled onions with
onion rings (obviously), and the standard BBQ sauce with a hot version.

It was good!

*Note:* I apologize for the poor picture. The good camera is in SoCal with
the ladies.

-----

John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce a bodacious burger bonanza. I
> bring you The Big Onion Burger, or as I've dubbed it, "The B.O.B.". This is
> one man's answer to a monster burger craving on a lonely Sunday night
> when the family is out of town.
> ...




Congrats Scotty!


----------



## TimBear (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a tasty looking burger!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd eat that! Nice job John!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Man-O-Man that looks good! I love the onion rings. I'm doing the game hens tonight and I think this burger has to be on the short list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys!



			
				bbquzz said:
			
		

> Man-O-Man that looks good! I love the onion rings. I'm doing the game hens tonight and I think this burger has to be on the short list.


Let me know what you think, Buzz.

John


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Do look mighty yummy. Some of the burger joints around here have a fried onyawn ring version. Previous to getting edumacated on this I usually ate them on the side along with the Freedom Fries. 

bigwheel


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great looking burger!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> PatioDaddio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was brisket. Not burger.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go......burger vs. birsket......frozen balls can only make moink balls.  Steal someone elses idea Poof!  Moink Balls, grilled sweet potatoe chips, what's next? Sour toe cocktail?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go......burger vs. birsket......frozen balls can only make moink balls.  Steal someone elses idea Poof!  Moink Balls, grilled sweet potatoe chips, what's next? Sour toe cocktail?[/quote:2nwjjoqp]

Sorry, but I have no idea what y'all are talking about. I doubt "Scotty" invented the idea of rings on a burger, because Carl's Jr. (Hardee's further east) has been serving them for at least 20 years.

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 9, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I have no idea what y'all are talking about. I doubt "Scotty" invented the idea of rings on a burger, because Carl's Jr. (Hardee's further east) has been serving them for at least 20 years.

John[/quote:2fldn1r7]
Scottys last name is Hardee.


----------



## Griff (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cap'n invented it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Cap'n invented it.



Cap'n Scotty?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2010)

The inside jokes in this thread are numerous!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

And look ^^^ there's another inside joke. D'oh!   

(sports announcer voice) "That's gotta hurt, Bob! His grandchildren could feel that one."


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The inside jokes in this thread are numerous!


Indeed!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some are humerous!  :roll:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 10, 2010)

Throw in some crumbled up blue cheese and I'm on it!


----------



## Richard18 (Aug 19, 2010)

That burger looks soooooo....good.  I am going to have to try the onion rings and BBQ sauce on a burger the next time I grill.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 19, 2010)

Get it right, Cappy invented the Hardee's food chain and made Carl the fat spokesperson since Uncle Bubba was busy sleeping with Dave Klose. Scotty was in charge of product development and therefore created the onion rings on the burger and brisket idea.


----------

